# Chilean Juice



## Tom (May 2, 2009)

Well I picked up my 12 6gallon buckets of Chilean juice this AM. 

I got 
12 gal Red Zin @ 1.090

12 gal Malbec @ 1.090 

12 gal Carmenere @ 1.100 

12 gal Pinot Grigio @ 1.110






6 gal Syrah @ 1.096 

6 gal Pinot Noir @ 1.096 

6 gal Cab/Merlot blend @ 1.094 

6 gal Cab/Franc @ 1.096 












A good day today !


----------



## gaudet (May 2, 2009)

Now I wish I lived near you Tepe..............

I would love to get a couple buckets of that juice (actually a lot more)


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2009)

I find it weird that the Pinot Grigio has the highest sg!


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2009)

wade said:


> I find it weird that the Pinot Grigio has the highest sg!


SO DO I !


----------



## grapeman (May 2, 2009)

Nice selection Tepe. Are you starting all of them at once? That will be fun if you do. It will really smell like a winery in your house/winery/cellar!


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2009)

appleman said:


> Nice selection Tepe. Are you starting all of them at once? That will be fun if you do. It will really smell like a winery in your house/winery/cellar!




Oh yea all at once in one room. Yeast will be added Monday


----------



## rrussell (May 2, 2009)

tepe, could you briefly tell what you will have to do to prepare the juice before pitching the yeast? thanks, Ron


----------



## Waldo (May 3, 2009)

Awesome tepe......you gotta post some pictures of that !!!


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

rrussell said:


> tepe, could you briefly tell what you will have to do to prepare the juice before pitching the yeast? thanks, Ron




Not much
Bring juice to room temp
Add Nutrient
Add bentinite
Add yeast
Juice is already balenced so no need to ck acid etc..


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Awesome tepe......you gotta post some pictures of that !!!




Ask and you shall receive


----------



## vcasey (May 3, 2009)

I'm jealous! They look wonderful!
VPC


----------



## gaudet (May 3, 2009)

Did the buckets come with the predrilled airlock grommet holes or did you have to get new individual lids?

BTW That looks great TEPE, if you got all the wine out of it you could you should have 360 bottles, now you just need a gallon more to have a Good (Great) Year


----------



## Waldo (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Did the buckets come with the predrilled airlock grommet holes or did you have to get new individual lids?
> 
> BTW That looks great TEPE, if you got all the wine out of it you could you should have 360 bottles, now you just need a gallon more to have a Good (Great) Year




No. I got the lids from my LHBS. I would not use the lids that come with the bucket. It's OK the first few days as you just lay the lid on top. But, after that I feel they don't seal as well. You forget I still have 14 carboys aging and also started a Strawberry Kiwi and a Mixed Fruit in the lasr 2 weeks.
I'm swimming in wine right now.. LOL


----------



## gaudet (May 3, 2009)

Maybe not swimming, but at least a good hot tub full of wine..............


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

LOL! .. You have not seen my Wine Cellar!


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

Here is a sneak peak in my cellar.
YES all the boxs are full. I have more just cant get a good picture of.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2009)

Thats it, somebody has been slacking off!


----------



## trashy (May 3, 2009)

tepe - where did you get the bulk juice? Did they come in those buckets?


----------



## gaudet (May 3, 2009)

trashy said:


> tepe - where did you get the bulk juice?  Did they come in those buckets?



Gino Pintos.....

I know where I'm going for the Armageddon...............


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

Yep!

Gino Pintos, Hammonton, NJ. I live 40 miles from him. And yes, it comes in those buckets.


----------



## trashy (May 3, 2009)

tepe said:


> Yep!
> 
> Gino Pintos, Hammonton, NJ. I live 40 miles from him. And yes, it comes in those buckets.</font>



I'm truly embarrassed that I confused the Texas and Chilean flags!


----------



## vcasey (May 3, 2009)

gaudet said:


> I know where I'm going for the Armageddon...............


Or Hurricanes ........
VPC


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

Rarely get them here in NJ


----------



## vcasey (May 3, 2009)

tepe said:


> Yep!
> 
> Gino Pintos, Hammonton, NJ. I live 40 miles from him. And yes, it comes in those buckets.</font>



True but those of us in South now know where we can evacuate and be able to drink the storm away.




VPC


----------



## gaudet (May 3, 2009)

My hurricane survival kit will now include a corkscrew and directions to New Jersey.......


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2009)

If you cant make it there I have a pretty full cellar and a generator so you can still shower and post here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vcasey (May 3, 2009)

So we have another place to go! We have just finished restocking (including a trip to the LHB for yeast &amp; DME) for Hurricane Season. Now I have stuff to do in case we get hit or places to go. 
VPC


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

We can "PARTY"n my 1400sf garage.. has all comforts h2o, cable, ph, elec, BEER/WINE Fridge, heat if needed,couches,"food"... Poker Table


----------



## gaudet (May 3, 2009)

We can pick up Wade on the way in................


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

WEll he is 4-5 hours NORTH of me..


----------



## IQwine (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like too much fun, tepe


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

You can never have to much fun !


----------



## vcasey (May 13, 2009)

vcasey said:


> I'm jealous!
> VPC



I just found a place 12 miles from my house that ships in Fresh California Juice &amp; Grapes! I am so excited. I need to find the right bottle of wine for hubby to enjoy before I break the news .........
VPC


----------

